# Riding in the first 12 weeks of pregnancy



## Twinkly (22 July 2010)

I'm sure this may have been done before - and I know a lot of people say they happily rode till 5-7 months - but how many people took it easier in the first 12 weeks?

I am just 5 weeks pregnant and unfortunately several very close friends (non riders) have had miscarriages recently. So trying not to get paranoid but its hard! I have had some low low grade abdominal aches, which come and go, and apparently is quite normal - but I'm quite nervous about riding. Although I really want to!

I have 3 horses and before this was eventing to PN, BDing and riding 2 a day.


----------



## pedilia (22 July 2010)

I rode thought all my pregnancys, from the day I found out until I couldn't get on/off anymore!

If you are unsure maybe ease off a bit and wait. Although my midwife said I was more at risk riding in the latter stages than the early ones.


----------



## quirky (22 July 2010)

My MW (who herself rode) said it wouldn't be something to take up in pregnancy but if you already ride, carry on as your body is used to it.

She said it's like putting at egg in a container of water .... try shaking it to try and break it, apparently (I didn't try it), you'll struggle.


----------



## Silverspring (22 July 2010)

I have always said I will ride through pregnancy until my body starts to tell me to stop.  A have a fair few friend who have but one friend had a different take on it which has made me think.  She says 'Could you live with yourself if something happened and you lost the baby?'  It's 9 months of your life, can you really not cope not riding for 9 months?'  I know some horses don't cope well out of work but she has a point, you have to consider how you would feel if the worst happened.  You can't wrap yourself in cotton wool but horse riding is a risky sport, maybe too risky?


----------



## smellsofhorse (22 July 2010)

I carried on as normal in my first pregnancy, i tragically had a miscarriage at 9 weeks.

It was no ones fault and nothing i did that caused it but when i got pregnant the second time i was sure to be extra careful in everything i did, not just with the horses.

Now i have a beautiful daughter.

As someone else said
Its just 9 months, you can get help with your horses, still ride but be extra careful in what you do and dont take unnecessary risks.


----------



## dressedkez (22 July 2010)

Rode until it got uncomfortable with first two - although was forced to withdraw from a Hunter Trail by the father-to-be with the first, he tail gated me whilst hacking to the event, and kept on and on, gave up the ride to a friend, who went on and won - gutted!

4th did not ride at all early on, as had some bleeding (nothing to do with riding.....) Then 2 weeks before due date, had a neighbours cattle out in our field - spent ages on foot trying to get them out, and got nowhere - in the end got totally fed up, so dragged a young 12.2 in from the field, hauled myself up on him (his back went up - but then went down as he adjusted to the weight) and off we went. Sorted out the cattle in 5 mins....Then a week later, it all happened again......This time went straight for the pony and got it sorted. Jumped off the pony and my legs buckled - neighbour got in his truck and went off at 100mph, incase he had to be a midwife! Roland came along a week later, a very speedy birth, not surprisingly!


----------



## tallyho! (22 July 2010)

What if you had an accident?


----------



## Twinkly (22 July 2010)

blucanoo1990 said:



			I carried on as normal in my first pregnancy, i tragically had a miscarriage at 9 weeks.

It was no ones fault and nothing i did that caused it but when i got pregnant the second time i was sure to be extra careful in everything i did, not just with the horses.

Now i have a beautiful daughter.

As someone else said
Its just 9 months, you can get help with your horses, still ride but be extra careful in what you do and dont take unnecessary risks.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I'm so sorry. Did you still ride with the second?

I withdrew from all events and stopped jumping as soon as I found out, and have just been hacking about a few times a week (pimping the rides out to friends the rest of the time) while I make up my mind. 

I certainly will reduce my riding activities massively. Ride one horse a day max, flat and hack only, and listen to how I feel. Just wondering whether other people have been through the same thought process.


----------



## devilwoman (22 July 2010)

My midwife told me that everything you did before you were prengant you can do whilst your pregant, so I carried on exactly as normal right from the start, up until it was literally too uncomfortable to get on, just do what you feel is right and speak to your midwife about it.

Good luck with the baby x


----------



## Magicmillbrook (22 July 2010)

You have to do what you feel is right.  Mild pains are normal as the embryo implants into your womb and the placenta starts to develop.  I was told that the baby is well protected in the womb, its just later on when you are clumsy and unbalanced that acidents can occur.  I didnt ride much in my first 12 weeks, but then thats beacuse I spent most of the time with my head down the loo!


----------



## Mavis Cluttergusset (22 July 2010)

You will always ilicit some fierce opinions from both sides on this subject!  You have to follow your instinct I think.

I have only had one baby, and wont have any more.  I rode all through my pregnancy because I wanted to and my husband was happy for me to.  I was lucky in that I didn't need to wear maternity clothes, I bought a pair of skinny jeans a size bigger than normal to ride in right at the end, and I rode right up to the day before I had my baby. It kept me focused, happy and fit (although anyone who can get off a 17.2 horse whilst retaining any dignity at 9 months pregnant has my eternal respect - I never managed it).

Congratulations by the way!


----------



## SueEllen (22 July 2010)

Once I had been to the doctors and it was offical I stoped jumping and hunting (even though I kind of knew before) but concentrated on schooling and quiet hacks. 
At about three and a half months I  started bleeding but thankfully the baby was ok so I carried on riding. After another two very scary bleeds I decided to stop, probably about three weeks before I had planned to. I miss it but it's not like I would be able to compete so not so bad and the horse is happy out down with the others.

They still need looking after so I'm kept going and active. Plus its good to go to shows and be able to help friends for a change without the big lady to worry about.

It's a personal thing so do what you feel is right for you, good luck!

(By the way I'm currently just over seven months)


----------



## smellsofhorse (22 July 2010)

Twinkly said:



			Oh I'm so sorry. Did you still ride with the second?

I withdrew from all events and stopped jumping as soon as I found out, and have just been hacking about a few times a week (pimping the rides out to friends the rest of the time) while I make up my mind. 

I certainly will reduce my riding activities massively. Ride one horse a day max, flat and hack only, and listen to how I feel. Just wondering whether other people have been through the same thought process.
		
Click to expand...

I did ride but just gentle hacks and flatwork.

When about 12 weeks after cantering on my 13.2hh pony i could feel the babys head pushing on my cervix.
I got worried so did even less.

My midwife said "you shouldnt really be cantering!"

Then at 5 months i walk going on a little stroll on my 17.2hh when my horse tripped, i was flung forward onto his neck.

That really scared me and i stopped after than.


Good luck.

Just do what you feel computable with and safe


----------



## smellsofhorse (22 July 2010)

I continued caring for my horses every day.
Mucking out lunging etc just got some help with riding them.

Its only for a short time, you will soon be riding again.

better to be safe and have a heatlhy baby


----------



## Orangehorse (22 July 2010)

I carried on until about 5 months with my first, and rode in a one day event with my second, at about 9 weeks, but was almost sick down the horse's shoulder!  I gave up after that.  I hadn't told hubby about the second one as I was desperate to do the ODE.

I think, OP, that it is up to how you feel, and also how your husband feels.  If he thinks it is OK then go with how you feel, the activity will keep you fit, if you are gentle.  But if he really would prefer you not to ride, then don't. It is highly unlikely that anything to do with the horse or riding (if you are careful) would lead to problems, but if it did, then you/horse would forever get the blame and it could affect your relationship.  It is, as already said, only a few months out of a lifetime.


----------



## George123 (22 July 2010)

i rode till 7 months with both of mine - basically till I couldnt get on or off anymore...


----------



## Maisy (22 July 2010)

I rode with 2 pregnancies and didnt with the other 2.....With my 2nd pregnancy, I didnt have anyone to look after my other child and with the 4th I felt so utterly sick every single day, the thought of being bounced around was NOT appealing!!

With the 2 I did ride with, I did mostly hacking, with a bit of schooling and early on (whilst my jacket still fitted) a bit of very small sj.  

My MW advised me that it was a risk if I fell off, but that I was more likely to get hurt than the baby as the body is good at protecting the foetus.  She also said that it was risky if the placenta was low (iirc that was after the 20 week scan), but as mine was fine, I rode until about 37 weeks, where upon I couldnt physically get on or off the horse!

I must state that my horse is as bombproof as they come, and only about 15h.  I dont think I would have risked riding something that was a bit dodgy, but then, these days, I dont do that anyway!!!

For what it is worth, I had a miscarriage in between baby no 1 & 2, when I wasnt riding!  Miscarriages happen, often for no apparent reason at all.....

I think you have to do what YOU think is right....


----------



## Twinkly (24 July 2010)

Thanks all for your replies.


----------



## kerr26 (24 July 2010)

hi, i decided to keep riding when i was pregnant, but just stick to hacking. i had never ever fallen off on the roads before but due to very bad luck when i was 12 wks pregnant the pony very uncharacteristically spooked bolted and then slipped, with him landing on top of me, right on my stomach. took all the skin of the side of my stomach. i was obviosly worried sick, but luckily at the hospital was told the baby was fine, but given a very big telling off by midwife and doctors. my excuse to them 'princess anne did it!' - was told 'princess ann shouldnt have'. i think its up to you wether you decide to, babies are obviously tougher than you think, but even so, it put me off and i didnt get back on til 4 wks after the baby was born.


----------



## thinlizzy (24 July 2010)

I have never ridden when pregnant, think its all down to personal thoughts,circumstances and morals ive know people who have rode two weeks before and goodness i dont know how !I really wont/cant judge there was a pro rider rode and competed two weeks before she was due eventing and she won a very big competition cant remember who it was ,but unfortunatly if it was me i always go really big and double my weight with water i wouldnt i would be too unbalanced .
But babies and pregnancies are unpredictable like horses


----------



## michelleice (24 July 2010)

rode with my first (now 7) till  i was 8 months pregnant she was tiny so hardly had a bump,
No horse with my second so never got a chance but with my 3rd rode until i couldn't get on or off midwife told me to "get rid of that horse" OH happily laughed at me trying to get my leg over from mounting block!

Only you know your horse i found with my first my horse new and slowed right down wouldn't canter without a fight which wasn't like him. If you feel uncomfortable come off and rest but you body's used to it not as if you all of a sudden taking horse riding up in few months of pregnancy. Midwife will say no or yes but no one can force you to not or do it


----------



## Archiesmummy (24 July 2010)

I am a happy hacker and I personally thought that I would not ride during the time I was pregnant.  I still had my horsey fun and was more than satisfied with doing everything else, there was plenty of things to do without getting on.  My peace of mind told me I did the right thing for me but everyone is different.

I guess you are as much at risk leading a horse in from a field, you could trip or fall and do as much damage.

If I was to fall pregnant again I would do the same, abstain for the pregnancy and make up for it when the baby was born.


----------

